# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  Squat sucks!!!

## SG2009

I won't do it again unless i have to.

----------


## Mr.Rose

then you shouldn't be lifting weights.

gtfo

----------


## terraj

Lol.

You girlyboy!

----------


## PC650

you have too!

----------


## Mr.Rose

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nppzGV1U8y8

----------


## F4iGuy

Amen. Can squats cure cancer? YES

----------


## Mr.Rose

bahahahahaha. :1blobbounce:

----------


## Mr.Rose

Even my misses does squats regularly, i don't think this guy has any man bags.

Leave weight lifting to the men.

----------


## stevey_6t9

well ive got a herniated L4-L5, have had two knee reconstructions in my right knee and have had 70% of the meniscus taken out of my posterior medial and lateral horns of my right knee. 

I think i gota reason not to load 315 on the squats anymore. 

I guess that makes me a *****.

----------


## Hobbitjones

but it'll cure a broken back and cancer so why not bad knees??? haha in all actuality that really does suck. I hate squats but am getting more used to them! Only thing i hate is my gym just has a smith no free weight squat rack  :Frown:

----------


## Mr.Rose

Well stevey i did tell you to let me on the bottom this time, but i guess you like my 150kg on your ass. And i said i was sorry for fracturing your knee twice.

Dw, squats heal caner and bad knees.

----------


## stevey_6t9

> Well stevey i did tell you to let me on the bottom this time, but i guess you like my 150kg on your ass. And i said i was sorry for fracturing your knee twice.
> 
> Dw, squats heal caner and bad knees.


lol wtfffffff

----------


## Hobbitjones

^^ lol idk about all that.......ha but cancer and bad knees are cured through squats!!  :Smilie:  hahahaha

----------


## BgMc31

I've had 13 knee surgeries!!! And I squat on the regular and have squatted over close to 800lbs (7 8 0lbs to be exact) after my last procedure. Bad knees is not an excuse not to squat!!!! They're are reason TO squat!!!!

----------


## stevey_6t9

> I've had 13 knee surgeries!!! And I squat on the regular and have squatted over close to 800lbs (7 8 0lbs to be exact) after my last procedure. Bad knees is not an excuse not to squat!!!! They're are reason TO squat!!!!


you have to be kidding me. what surgerys did u get done?

----------


## BgMc31

> you have to be kidding me. what surgerys did u get done?


3 reconstructions, 10 scopes for various procedures, meniscus (several times), clean up procedures including grinding arthritis off the bone.

----------


## stevey_6t9

> 3 reconstructions, 10 scopes for various procedures, meniscus (several times), clean up procedures including grinding arthritis off the bone.


wait til your 70 you will want a leg transplant.

----------


## will_work

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nppzGV1U8y8


hahahahaha :Haha:

----------


## the big 1

....

----------


## Mr.Rose

^^

Man stop posting pictures of me online!!

bu i love my shirt.

"Shut Up and Squat"

 :Big Grin:

----------


## BgMc31

> wait til your 70 you will want a leg transplant.


My doc said I'll probably double knee replacement surgery by the time I'm 50. Oh well, I'll squat a thousand in the next yr or so, so I'll be happy when that time comes to replace them. I would have achieved what I set out to achieve in the sports that I spent my whole life pursuing.

----------


## yannick35

Most idiots on this board will tell you that you are a ***** if you dont squat, and be very mean to you, wait until they injure themselves and see them be the p-u-s-s-y.

I injured myself doing squats 9 years ago, they are dangerous, they put enourmous amount of pressure on the whole spin any good sport doctor will tell you that and they cause enormous wear and tear to the spin and disks. Deadlifts are also very dangerous.

You made a good decision to stop squatting and anyone who beleives differently can get on there knees and suck it, you can flame me all you want, you people lack respect on this board.

Since i stopped squatting i got my life back, a pain free life, healty knees and healtier back.

I still do bodyweight squats, and i challenge any moron on here to do 200 in a row. P90X baby get the body you want without lifting super heavy weights that will destroy your body in the long run.....

Now you can GTFO OH

----------


## pskyle

not sure if serious...

----------


## F4iGuy

P90X  :Hmmmm:

----------


## Arian

I like doing squats, but sometimes it does hurt my knees. I'll swap it up with the leg press. I personally think that is almost as good as squats. You can load up a lot of weight and it's pretty damn safe.

----------


## yannick35

> P90X


 :Asskiss:   :Icon Pissedoff:   :2nono: 

He is Tony Horton the guy that looks a bit gay and is 50 years old but can still do a tone of pull ups and some sick yoga and lots more.

Most people i hear talking about squats always end up injuring themselves, most people who have huge egos, injure themselves doing it but always come back for more, brainwashed by both exercises squats and deadlifts.

You can build a great body without squats and deadlifts, slow down the tempo and go for forms your muscles will look a lot better. After all what will you do with all that strenght squatting 600 pounds beat up giant dinosaurs.

That is plain stupid. I got 17 inch arms at a bodyweight of 210 pounds and working on getting my bodyfat in the 15% range right now its around 20% which i consider quit good since i don't take steroids , eat a good diet and see lots of 170 pound guy who lift weights and have BF% in the 22-23%.

----------


## yannick35

> I like doing squats, but sometimes it does hurt my knees. I'll swap it up with the leg press. I personally think that is almost as good as squats. You can load up a lot of weight and it's pretty damn safe.


I bough a leg press and train with it in my basement with the rest of the equipement, and yes you can build great legs with a leg press, you still need to make sure that your whole spin and lower back never comes of the bench.

I have been working with the leg press since my back pain got better about 8 months ago. I get an awsome leg workout usually go for 6 sets.

----------


## snowboarder77

> Amen. Can squats cure cancer? YES


That was so funny... :LOL:

----------


## Noles12

> He is Tony Horton the guy that looks a bit gay and is 50 years old but can still do a tone of pull ups and some sick yoga and lots more.
> 
> Most people i hear talking about squats always end up injuring themselves, most people who have huge egos, injure themselves doing it but always come back for more, brainwashed by both exercises squats and deadlifts.
> 
> You can build a great body without squats and deadlifts, slow down the tempo and go for forms your muscles will look a lot better. After all what will you do with all that strenght squatting 600 pounds beat up giant dinosaurs.
> 
> *That is plain stupid. I got 17 inch arms at a bodyweight of 210 pounds and working on getting my bodyfat in the 15% range right now its around 20% which i consider quit good since i don't take steroids*, eat a good diet and see lots of 170 pound guy who lift weights and have BF% in the 22-23%.


Wow P90X has made you huge.  :LOL: 
A 17 inch arm with 20% bf at 210 lbs is not big for someone natural.

----------


## CMB

Tbh, squats are my least favorite exercise. Along with deadlifts. 

To bad I have to do them to get my legs in shape (not that they aren't already, but its nice to improve).

Just look at me in my avatar  :Smilie:

----------


## BgMc31

> I bough a leg press and train with it in my basement with the rest of the equipement, and yes you can build great legs with a leg press, you still need to make sure that your whole spin and lower back never comes of the bench.
> 
> I have been working with the leg press since my back pain got better about 8 months ago. I get an awsome leg workout usually go for 6 sets.


Leg press is more detrimental to your knees than squats because of the sheer forces it applies to the top of the knees.

So, yannick, you're right, you can make improvements without squats, but it takes a lot more to achieve the same results. Besides posting your stats, doesn't really help your argument.

Squats do another thing, they improve ALL your lifts. Because squats, when done properly is a total body workout.

----------


## Narkissos

> P90X baby get the body you want without lifting super heavy weights that will destroy your body in the long run.....


You lost all creditability with this post.

----------


## Narkissos

> That is plain stupid. I got 17 inch arms at a bodyweight of 210 pounds and working on getting my bodyfat in the 15% range right now its around 20% which i consider quit good since i don't take steroids, eat a good diet and see lots of 170 pound guy who lift weights and have BF% in the 22-23%.


I had 17" arms and a 25" waist at 3% bodyfat as a natty.

wtf are you talking about?

By the time you drop from 20% to anything moderately decent, your arms won't be more than 15".

----------


## Narkissos

> That is plain stupid. I got 17 inch arms at a bodyweight of 210 pounds and working on getting my bodyfat in the 15% range right now its around 20% which i consider quit good since i don't take steroids, eat a good diet and see lots of 170 pound guy who lift weights and have BF% in the 22-23%.


btw: 210 @ 20+% BF is barely over 165 lbs lean. If that's what not squatting or deadlifting produces, I'm gonna stick to squatting and deadlifting.

LMAO!

----------


## Nooomoto

> some sick yoga


Some sick yoga? REALLY? I think you're on the wrong board, dude. 

If "most" people you talk to are injuring themselves doing squats, I'm going to safely assume that "most" of the people you talk to are retards. I've been powerlifting for years, playing rugby for years...and I've never injured myself doing squats or deadlifts. There's a thing called "technique"...look it up some time.

It's really irresponsible to go around telling people that squatting and deadlifting is bad for you. "Any good sports doctor" is not a primary nor legitimate source. If you're going to go around saying ridiculous garbage like that, please back it up with facts, studies, etc.

I'd love to see a sports doctor tell me as a rugby player, who's position is such that immense back and length strength is absolutely critical to playing this position safely, tell me or someone in my position that squats and deadlifts are bad. By that measure, sports are also bad. Knowing this, maybe we should all just put some mats on the floor and lay down in different positions. I think that would be "SICK"!!

----------


## shortybrolick

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mg6-Fq-dSJA

When i was squatting like a b1tch something like this ^^ LOL
My knees were constantly killing me.... Im 23 yrs old but through lots of manual labor and sports My knees are pretty screwed.. However , once i started squatting correctly i actually felt a big relief [ in general ] as far as my knees...

I put on aprox 50 lbs, in about 21 months, Squatting usually 2x a week, and deadlifting weekly, While gaining very little BF... [naturally] of course with a great diet and dedication..... Although that was then this is now ^_^ 
Certaintly without those beautiful compound movements i would of never gained so much mass and strength....

----------


## nk92mi

i love doing squats! prob my fav exercise to perform. you dont have to do 100000 lbs! just go with a weight that you are comfy with and stick to that. save the heavy weight for leg press

----------


## wharton

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mg6-Fq-dSJA
> 
> When i was squatting like a b1tch something like this ^^ LOL
> My knees were constantly killing me.... Im 23 yrs old but through lots of manual labor and sports My knees are pretty screwed.. However , once i started squatting correctly i actually felt a big relief [ in general ] as far as my knees...
> 
> I put on aprox 50 lbs, in about 21 months, Squatting usually 2x a week, and deadlifting weekly, While gaining very little BF... [naturally] of course with a great diet and dedication..... Although that was then this is now ^_^ 
> Certaintly without those beautiful compound movements i would of never gained so much mass and strength....


Dunno what that guy in the video was doin.. I also squat and deadlift twice per week, great for adding size. All depends on the person i supose.

----------


## Nooomoto

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mg6-Fq-dSJA


Hahahaha...what a joke! Nice range of motion...a whole 4". Where the fk did he find a sissy pad that big?

----------


## songdog

you squated the whole 315?dam thats probaly a record in your spandex gym.Just shutup and squat and eat ur veggies

----------


## Narkissos

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mg6-Fq-dSJA


LMAO - Dude used like all the 35s in the gym as well. What a douchbag.

----------


## yannick35

Worst is that my forms where almost perfect and i got injured anyways ............ man that video got me laughing out loud

----------


## gallagher771

i dont know what the trainer is thinkin.
maybe he should have steped in and at the end the guy thinks he such a badass. try squating just the bar normallyy

----------


## sean_holland

Gotta squat! There is no way around it.

----------


## _CrossroadS_

what else are you guys expecting when the guy is squatting in a gym with "dont you wish your girlfriend was hot like me" blaring....?

----------


## Nooomoto

> what else are you guys expecting when the guy is squatting in a gym with "dont you wish your girlfriend was hot like me" blaring....?


LOL Tell me about it...they play that Top 40 shit at my gym. It's horrible. It's so hard to get amped for a heavy lift with that music playing.

----------


## the big 1

My opinion on squats - 

i squat and have made good gains, but i dont stand there and say everybody who doesnt do them is a ***** because it just aint true, dorian yates won 6 MR O's and he didnt squat (genetics i know, but still it shows there not a ritual for big legs).

i do stand by the point that you miss out on some good development in the legs from cutting out squating, but whats worse, a little less leg thickness OR and major spine blowing injury that leaves you crippled and unable to train for months or years...

many great powerfull athletes who are elite squaters still get bad career ending injuries from squats...when the guy saying 'you dont squat your a girl' gets a slipped disk, we will soon see who doesnt rate squats so highly...

not being a dick just my opinion, i squat heavy and luckily have had no injurys from it...yet

----------


## Cousinbutch

My knees stopped bothering me on squats when I started warming up better for them. Now I do my normal warm up on the bike, four sets of light leg extensions and 4 warm up squat sets with lots of stretching in between and haven't felt any pain since.

----------


## l2elapse

squat right or go home

----------


## jaym_100

My knees killed me until I learned how to warm up. Same thing happened with bench press.

----------


## cherrydrpepper

> i love doing squats! prob my fav exercise to perform. you dont have to do 100000 lbs! just go with a weight that you are comfy with and stick to that. save the heavy weight for leg press


This is good advice. I'd rather keep the weight medium range and use perfect form.

----------


## Panzerfaust

Alot of people are simply scared to squat because it is probably the hardest excercise in the gym. It can be done safely if one checks his/her ego at the door.

With that said, different strokes for different folks. I personally feel squats are a mandatory excercise but there is nothing wrong with mixing it up by maybe skipping them one week and just doing hack squat or more leg presses?

----------


## sean_holland

I do squats every Legs day as the primary exercise. 5-6 sets of them (with a warm up set to start).

I don't go crazy with the weight as I work out alone, in a warehouse (full of bodies...lol) with no one around to save me. I clean the weight above my head, and do a set usually 15-18 reps. I usually go almost to exhaustion, maybe a rep or 2 from it.

Squats are a must for overall training, they add so much to my workouts.

----------


## cherrydrpepper

Speaking as someone who used to be a vagina that avoided squats, the biggest obstacle to a good squat program is your ego. Everyone is scared to death to only put a plate on each side or even just a 25 on each side until you get the movement down. 

There is no exercise that will do the same for your body as squats. You will see this quoted again and again by many pro and former pro bodybuilders. If you don't have knee problems, you need to be doing squats. You can still build great legs without them, but won't hit your potential unless you squat.

One last thing. Some people have problems performing squats due to very stiff shoulders or shoulder problems. I am one of those people. I have to do a half dozen stretches of my shoulders to get my body ready for squats. I also like to do at least 10 minutes of walking when I have the time beforehand.

----------


## sean_holland

> Speaking as someone who used to be a vagina that avoided squats, the biggest obstacle to a good squat program is your ego. Everyone is scared to death to only put a plate on each side or even just a 25 on each side until you get the movement down. 
> 
> There is no exercise that will do the same for your body as squats. You will see this quoted again and again by many pro and former pro bodybuilders. If you don't have knee problems, you need to be doing squats. You can still build great legs without them, but won't hit your potential unless you squat.
> 
> *One last thing. Some people have problems performing squats due to very stiff shoulders or shoulder problems. I am one of those people. I have to do a half dozen stretches of my shoulders to get my body ready for squats. I also like to do at least 10 minutes of walking when I have the time beforehand.*


I hear that, stiff shoulders, tweaky lower back, etc etc. But if you can muster the sack...you gotta squat. I can't see anyway around it. If you puss out like a chump you are only cheating yourself.

I like your approach. You know what you have to do to prep yourself for squats, so you stretch and listen to your body, but still do one of, if not the most effective exercises there is. :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Narkissos

> Speaking as someone who used to be a vagina that avoided squats, the biggest obstacle to a good squat program is your ego. Everyone is scared to death to only put a plate on each side or even just a 25 on each side until you get the movement down. 
> 
> There is no exercise that will do the same for your body as squats. You will see this quoted again and again by many pro and former pro bodybuilders. If you don't have knee problems, you need to be doing squats. You can still build great legs without them, but won't hit your potential unless you squat.
> 
> One last thing. Some people have problems performing squats due to very stiff shoulders or shoulder problems. I am one of those people. I have to do a half dozen stretches of my shoulders to get my body ready for squats. I also like to do at least 10 minutes of walking when I have the time beforehand.


GREAT post bro.

----------


## Times Roman

> I won't do it again unless i have to.


and women like guys with toothpicks for legs!! =)

----------


## largerthannormal

> most idiots on this board will tell you that you are a ***** if you dont squat, and be very mean to you, wait until they injure themselves and see them be the p-u-s-s-y.*been there, your life aint the hardest on the board so dont take it to heart bro*
> 
> i injured myself doing squats 9 years ago, they are dangerous, they put enourmous amount of pressure on the whole spin*a spin dr is ????* any good sport doctor will tell you that and they cause enormous wear and tear to the spin and disks. Deadlifts are also very dangerous.*if you dont have proper form yes which can lead to injuries....hmmmmmmm*
> 
> you made a good decision to stop squatting and anyone who beleives differently can get on there knees and suck it, you can flame me all you want, you people lack respect on this board.*fail*
> 
> since i stopped squatting i got my life back, a pain free life, healty knees and healtier back.*good job man, if p90x works for you we should all quit lifting heavy weights. I mean if we keep lifting 30lbs everyday we shuld be able to pick up a 300lb "anything" if we need to, not all of us are lookng to be cut 155-185lb dude with a 6pack. Some of us like to eb able to destroy whatever walks on our way*
> 
> i still do bodyweight squats, and i challenge any moron on here to do 200 in a row*id take your offer but im not a moron i do normally 100 reps 155 on my back in a row..and im still going up*. P90x baby get the body you want without lifting super heavy weights that will destroy your body in the long run.....
> ...


try this on for size.. And i didnt use any potty mouth  :Smilie:

----------


## NBRD1808

i love squats and alwys make sure they are in my training 
A: because i have found they work for me in terms of stength and size gains in comparison to other leg excercises.
B: They are just an all round punishing excercise
C: There is a certain element of fear with squats when going for a new max or squeezing out and extra rep or two. If you dont fully commit and concerntrate the weight is going to own you in a big way
D: When you go to get out of bed the next day and have to take fairy steps coz you legs are thrashed
E: You pull of a pair of pants that previously fitted around the quads and now they dont and your certain that the mrs didnt shrink them but rather your legs have grown

----------


## serratus

squat and dead lift very healty 4 your spine and knees especially if u train 100rm

----------


## ObviousDecoy

I love squatting most of the time, just not the last two reps  :Smilie:

----------


## danimal79

i HATE squats. the only thing i hate worse than squats, are lunges. the first couple years that i lifted, i rarely did 'em. now i do machine squats (still don't do lunges). i've learned that with bodybuilding, you HAVE to keep it as fun as you can for yourself. so if you hate a particular exercise, try to find a similar one that you can tolerate. never listen to anyone who tells you that without "this" exercise, you won't grow. as long as you're busting your ass (and eating right), the muscles will grow.

----------


## Noles12

> i HATE squats. the only thing i hate worse than squats, are lunges. the first couple years that i lifted, i rarely did 'em. now i do machine squats (still don't do lunges). i've learned that with bodybuilding, you HAVE to keep it as fun as you can for yourself. so if you hate a particular exercise, try to find a similar one that you can tolerate. never listen to anyone who tells you that without "this" exercise, you won't grow. as long as you're busting your ass (and eating right), the muscles will grow.


You are not a bodybuilder if you dont look forward to squats. I will take my standard squats with good form any day over a machine squat. 

Too many guys are afraid. I was the same way. 

I said i have bad knees, i have a torn rotator cuff, they hurt my back, etc. Then when i got serious i realized that squats were helping me. They helped to strengthen my body overall.

Pretty much if you are scared of squats and dont love that feeling of exhaustion and jelly legs after you finish, then you cant say you are a bodybuilder

----------


## danimal79

> You are not a bodybuilder if you dont look forward to squats.


that's ignorant



> I will take my standard squats with good form any day over a machine squat.


agreed. i never said machine squats were BETTER for building muscle. but they're a good enough substitute, and if you're hitting the limbs just as hard with other exercises, you'll be fine. same with deadlifts. i don't deadlift all the time either, and my back is definitely not lacking. besides...pull-ups > deadlifts

----------


## CDiesel313

> Most idiots on this board will tell you that you are a ***** if you dont squat, and be very mean to you, wait until they injure themselves and see them be the p-u-s-s-y.
> 
> I injured myself doing squats 9 years ago, they are dangerous, they put enourmous amount of pressure on the whole spin any good sport doctor will tell you that and they cause enormous wear and tear to the spin and disks. Deadlifts are also very dangerous.
> 
> You made a good decision to stop squatting and anyone who beleives differently can get on there knees and suck it, you can flame me all you want, you people lack respect on this board.
> 
> Since i stopped squatting i got my life back, a pain free life, healty knees and healtier back.
> 
> I still do bodyweight squats, and i challenge any moron on here to do 200 in a row. P90X baby get the body you want without lifting super heavy weights that will destroy your body in the long run.....
> ...


This is the problem with people like you. You blame the squat, not the person that was doing it. I'll even go a step further and say the person that was more then likely doing it incorrectly. I know there are definitely people who have legitimate ailments that cause them not to squat. I am willing to bet your situation was a cause of operator error on your part.

Work your hip mobility/flexibility. Work shoulder flexibility, if it hurts your shoulders move your hands out. There are many things you can do to your lower back and I can pretty much guarantee that you had back problems before your incident. Squatting with improper technique, lack of warming up, as well as not being flexible in the right areas contributed to your injury. 

When I have my ME and DE squat and deadlift days I spend probably 25-30 minutes warming up before I get into my work sets. You shouldn't try to tell other people not to do something you don't know anything about doing right in the first place.

----------


## growing1

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nppzGV1U8y8


That shit is halarious

----------


## The Toad

> I've had 13 knee surgeries!!! And I squat on the regular and have squatted over close to 800lbs (7 8 0lbs to be exact) after my last procedure. Bad knees is not an excuse not to squat!!!! They're are reason TO squat!!!!


Second that, when I am not squatting is when my knees feel like crap

----------


## alexenvalencia

Agreed, squats can be really hard work - spmetimes I feel like my knees are going to buckle underneath me - but theres no doubt, they work for building muscle mass...

----------


## alexenvalencia

oh yeah - gotta remember to combine them with the other compound lifts for maximum gains

----------


## Dukkit

I squat.... your mom

----------


## quarry206

for people whole keep talking about what can or will cause injury. . . 

the truth of the matter anything done in the gym can and will cause injury if you do not use go form, over train or don't take the time to learn your body and diet.

even bicep curls can cause injury if you do them with bad form or cheat too much.

everybody should learn how to train, learn what is good and bad and have the humility to ask questions when they are unsure. that is the only way to not cause undue harm to your body.

----------


## jcp2

If you have bad knees try squatting to a box properly (I stress proplerly). You are probably not going to get the same quad develpment as you would an olympic squat but depending on how wide you go while still keeping your kees from flaring, you should get some. I have a pretty unique situation in that i have bone growth that grew out of a growth plate when i was a kid, it is under my teardrop. I damaged somthing loading stones, and it was ****ed up for a while. The orthopedic has basically told me to remove it is going to be bad, so take it easy. I can't do anything that really work my quads fully as it bothers the muscles, but i can usually do some wider stance box squatting. This should also take stress off the kness.

----------


## NickyReps717

I had cancer....did heavy squats for a month...all gone! hahah

I love squats. I do squats the day before chest and I can lift a noticeable amount more. If I don't do squats the day before chest, I don't feel as strong.

----------


## matt1122

Legs is the foundation of building a stronger and bigger body!!! So stop bein a bitch!

----------


## baseline_9

I have had recient success with performing low bar squats
I went through a phase where i did not squat, then when i came back to squat i simply could not squat like i used to, i would not feel my legs failing, it would be my back etc..

The placing of the bar has made a big difference to my squat

Its defo worth a go if ur having problems with ur squat

----------

